# Full HD Filme Ruckeln bei guter Hardware!



## UT-freak (5. August 2011)

Hallo Liebes Forum,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich war mit meinem Notebook im Urlaub und wollte einen Full HD Film schauen. Dieser ruckelte und war auf keine Weise flüssig anzuschauen. Was mich daran nur verwundert hat, dass es sich bei dem Notebook um ein Quadcore Notebook handelt mit 4x 2 Ghz und einer HD5650 und 4GB Ram also da sollte doch meiner meineung nach ein Full HD Film locker sich wiedergeben lassen.

Nachdem ich wieder Zuhause war wollte ich einen anderen F-HD Film anschauen. Dieses mal auf meinem Hauptrechner... und was war.... der Film ruckelte.. Und das auf einem 4 x 2,4Ghz Prozessor und 8GB Ram + GTX 295..

Was mich dann auch noch verwunderte, war das weder Notebook noch Desktop laut task-manager ausgelastet waren wärend der wiedergabe. 

Deshalb die Frage ob hier einer erfahrungen hat und sagen kann woran das liegt. Mein Verdacht liegt ja auf der Skalirung eines HD films auf eine nicht F-HD Monitor. Oder hat der VLC Player eventuell ein Problem mit .mkv Filmen ? 

MFG


----------



## watercooled (5. August 2011)

Was für eine Graka ist drin?


----------



## HAWX (5. August 2011)

Ja der VLC hat so seine Probleme mit MKV's.
Du musst auf experimentelle Gpu-Unterstützung umstellen.
Zudem kann es sein, dass du einige Codec's durchprobieren musst: D3D, Divx usw.
Das findest du alles in den Einstellungen des VLC.


----------



## UT-freak (5. August 2011)

Steht doch dabei....


----------



## Poempel (5. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Ja der VLC hat so seine Probleme mit MKV's.


 
Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen... Ich habe bis jetzt bei über 100 MKV Dateien die ich mit dem VLC Player wiedergegeben hab (auf 2 verschiedenen PC´s!) nie auch nur ansatzweise Probleme gehabt.


----------



## UT-freak (5. August 2011)

Weil von der Leistung müssten beide Geräte Full-HD locker wegstecken..aber sie werden ja nicht mal ausgelastet vom VLC...


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. August 2011)

Also an .mkv kanns mal nicht liegen da auch ich meine ganzen Filme mit VLC schaue ohne Ruckler etc.


----------



## dj*viper (5. August 2011)

ruckelt es nur bei einem bestimmten film oder ist es bei allen mkv's so?

versuch die codec einstellung zu ändern.

installier mal nen neuen codec pack.

versuch es mal mit nem anderen player: media player home cinema (ist der beste player)


----------



## doceddy (5. August 2011)

Also an meinem PC hat VLC oft zwischendurch geruckelt, wenn Cool&Quiet aktiviert war. Bei den Intel-CPUs gibts ja auch eine ähnliche Unterkatungsfunktion. Vielleicht hilft es dir, wenn du sie deaktivierst.


----------



## HAWX (5. August 2011)

Poempel schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen... Ich habe bis jetzt bei über 100 MKV Dateien die ich mit dem VLC Player wiedergegeben hab (auf 2 verschiedenen PC´s!) nie auch nur ansatzweise Probleme gehabt.



Es kommt auch auf die Bitrate an.

Guck mal ob du Gpu-Unterstützung schon an hast, dass würde deine Problemlosigkeit erklären.


----------



## Poempel (5. August 2011)

Wo finde ich das? Ist es das: "Beschleunigte Videoausgabe (Overlay)"?


----------



## HAWX (5. August 2011)

Poempel schrieb:
			
		

> Wo finde ich das? Ist es das: "Beschleunigte Videoausgabe (Overlay)"?



Unter Einstellungen->Input&Codecs->Haken bei: "Nutze die Gpu-Beschleunigung(Experimentell)

Dann noch Video->Ausgabe Direct 3D

Damit erziele ich sehr flüssige Ergebnisse, aber allein die Gpu-Unterstützung bringt deutliche Besserung. Ohne laufen auf meinem PC(s. Signatur) Full-HD MKV's nicht vernünftig.


----------



## Poempel (8. August 2011)

Das ist bei mir alles aus (bzw auf Standard eingestellt) und ich habe keine Probleme... auch nicht auf einem PC der nur einen Athlon X2 4000+ hat. Naja wie auch immer


----------



## mf_Jade (8. August 2011)

Der VLC macht wirklich probs mit mkv. Ich hab bei mir K-lite codec pack drauf und schau mit dem media player classic (der dabei ist):


----------

